# Schecter Loomis refinishing project



## pac1085 (Dec 5, 2010)

I found the original paint job on this Loomis to be terrible, it chipped like crazy and was 'bubbling' off in spots for some reason. Seeing as how nobody wanted to buy it, and I love my other Loomis, I decided to refinish it.

I'm not sure which color I want to go with yet - if it strips nicely and looks decent underneath then I'll probably go with a blue dye. I really hate Satin finishes (they are awesome at first, but don't last!) and was thinking of finishing it with Tung oil after dying it.

I will update the thread with more pics as I progress...


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

I love my Loomis, she's perfect the way she is.  

The ash will actually most likely look very nice as you get down to it.

I'd personally not dye it at all, and just oil it.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 5, 2010)

White? well, it`s just a drea, I got a demon, which has a similar (or equal) body shape, and I`m thinkin on white...with gold hardware...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 5, 2010)

Everyone and their best bud just sands the guitar down and oils it. It'd be really cool to see a color (trans. or solid).


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

^But... But...





A burnt orange dye would look fucking amazing.


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 5, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I love my Loomis, she's perfect the way she is.
> 
> The ash will actually most likely look very nice as you get down to it.
> 
> I'd personally not dye it at all, and just oil it.


 
I like mine too..but the finish on the older one sucks  I'm mainly doing this because 1) the neck got super glossy over time and 2) the paint chips on the back of the neck are annoying

Look at how much darker it is than my new one...looks almost black!








MaKo´s Tethan;2240217 said:


> White? well, it`s just a drea, I got a demon, which has a similar (or equal) body shape, and I`m thinkin on white...with gold hardware...


 
Yea...I was thinking gold hardware would look badass too, but im not sure I can justify the cost


----------



## cerfew (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, it's amazing how different the carves are on those two bodies...
Btw, why do you have two? lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2010)

One's probably a backup guitar or in a different tuning 

I say go for a really dark trans blue.


----------



## Adari (Dec 6, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^But... But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PLEASE do this.


----------



## Invader (Dec 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone and their best bud just sands the guitar down and oils it. It'd be really cool to see a color (trans. or solid).



Couldn't agree more. I'm personally a bit tired of seeing the same stripped and oiled -jobs.

I've always thought green stain would looks awesome on a Loomis.


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 6, 2010)

cerfew said:


> Wow, it's amazing how different the carves are on those two bodies...
> Btw, why do you have two? lol


 
Ha, I never noticed that until you mentioned it...good call!

Different tunings, one in standard and one down a half step. And I got a really good deal on the newer one.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Definitely want to see how this turns out. Me wants to see some more Ash .


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 8, 2010)

My vote is forest green dye. That would be too awesome. Or a sort of clear whitewash dye. Ash has the perfect grain to be a clear white.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 8, 2010)

pac1085 said:


> I like mine too..but the finish on the older one sucks  I'm mainly doing this because 1) the neck got super glossy over time and 2) the paint chips on the back of the neck are annoying
> 
> Look at how much darker it is than my new one...looks almost black!
> 
> ...




i think there is a difference in color because i remember at one time i dont know about anymore, but at one time they had the choice of a vampire red finish and a black cherry finish.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 8, 2010)

Best. Ash. Finish. Ever.


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 8, 2010)

I started stripping the other day. It looks like the ash was stained black before being sprayed with translucent red paint. There are some spots you can't even see thru the stain. I havent tried sanding it yet, but will in the next few days. I'm probably going with either a green or a blue...we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to see how this thing turns out. Good luck dude.


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, I started stripping it in my free time over the last few days...here's some pics... As you can see, the guitar was stained black before being painted red. That might change my plans some... I'm using this stuff to strip it: http://www.realmilkpaint.com/soygel.html I let it sit for like a half hour then scrape it off with an old credit card. It works great!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2010)

Keep it up


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks intriguing...as far as what finish you should put on it, why not try solid white or some other color that Schecter uses on their other guitars? It'd be interesting to see a white C7 with a maple fretboard.


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe. I wanted to do something different, but was hoping to keep it translucent.


----------



## aleXander (Dec 12, 2010)

i'd do white and make it look like tearing in the paint and that black stained wood coming through

edit: and with all gold hardware


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2010)

pac1085 said:


> Maybe. I wanted to do something different, but was hoping to keep it translucent.



I think a translucent finish would be cooler, stick with your plans


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmm..Decent grain in that wood..


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 13, 2010)

so i ended up buying turquoise blue dye. i think it will look really good worked in over the black stain, and i'm going to spray it with satin clear after.


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 13, 2010)

thats the color im goin for... hopefully it comes out ok... just threw a little on to see how it looked.


----------



## Shredcow (Dec 13, 2010)

pac1085 said:


> Ok, I started stripping it in my free time over the last few days...here's some pics... As you can see, the guitar was stained black before being painted red. That might change my plans some... I'm using this stuff to strip it: Soy-Gel Paint Stripper - Real Milk Paint ® I let it sit for like a half hour then scrape it off with an old credit card. It works great!



Hmmm... it seems to be the case with Schecter (or at least, my C8) that the clear coat + paint layer is rather easily removed with paint stripper.

The primer under it all is another matter though. Ugh. 

I look forward to see the results of your soon-to-be labour of love!


----------



## Shredcow (Dec 13, 2010)

pac1085 said:


> thats the color im goin for... hopefully it comes out ok... just threw a little on to see how it looked.



I think you need to ensure that the primer/black stain is evenly removed or else you'll have an uneven stain.


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 13, 2010)

Shredcow said:


> I think you need to ensure that the primer/black stain is evenly removed or else you'll have an uneven stain.


 
for sure, i just put a little dye on there to see what it might look like when its done....i didnt let it soak in yet, just wiped it off real quick.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 13, 2010)

ah, that's going to look sick!


----------



## BR10N (Dec 13, 2010)

pac1085 said:


> thats the color im goin for... hopefully it comes out ok... just threw a little on to see how it looked.


 

Mmm... Deliciouso!


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 13, 2010)

that will be sweet man. i think sparkling pink like daisy rock would have been sweet also.


----------



## Van Heezey (Dec 13, 2010)

Man, that finish (right after you started stripping the finish) looks like it's living and someone took some bites in it. If I could have a finish like that on purpose, that would be amazing.


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 14, 2010)

you could try bleaching it for an even colour.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 14, 2010)

That blue, especially with some Chrome hardware, will look spectacular.


----------



## b7string (Dec 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That blue, especially with some Chrome hardware, will look spectacular.



 +1 to that


----------



## Berserker (May 25, 2011)

Any update on this badboy?


----------



## pac1085 (May 25, 2011)

I sold it. Someone on this board bought it and supposedly finished it in white. I haven't seen any pics.


----------



## Musza (May 31, 2011)

Color looks nice it will fit black chrome hardware perfectly


----------



## aleXander (May 31, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...tray-ibanez-join-brotherhood.html#post2488904

This guitar is mine now and I just refinished it =D it's all nice and lovely now!
And yay for EMG 707X and 81-7X!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 31, 2011)

Looks cool so far, make it blue!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 3, 2011)

looking pretty good, can't wait to see the end result!


----------

